
Woz says he’s still an Apple employee, paid ‘about $50 a week’ - redm
https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/02/06/steve-wozniak-says-big-money-changed-steve-jobs-personality-in-apples-early-days/
======
redm
I'm not sure what it is about this story, but it really causes me to 'geek'
out.

